# Nesting Materials



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Piper and Riley are a pair now, but i don't know what to put down for them for nesting materials. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Pine needles are a popular favorite. Small twigs, tobacco stems (can buy at pigeon supply places), hay/straw, strips of plain white paper can be used as well. Just make sure what you use is clean and dry.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, long pine needles are in my opinion, the best. The birds love them and they make nice, full nests. If you're going to use something other than pine needles or straw/hay, you may want to give them a variety. The harder and less flexible the material is, the poorer the nest will be usually. I know my birds have some very dainty nests when I first give them just tobacco stalks. Leaves lots of gaps, but if you have nest bowls, that will help keep whatever they use, in place. I like to give mine tobacco first to build the base and keep the bugs out, then pine needles or straw to fill it in nicely


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever used pine straw that is sold for landscaping such as this? http://www.pinestraw.com/pine-straw-standard.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, that's what we get  The farm and yard stuff places around here have lots of big bundles of them.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

will they use feathers that i have saved in their nest, if i provide them?


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

starlinglover95 said:


> will they use feathers that i have saved in their nest, if i provide them?


I never use that. I use only paddy hey i.e. all time available in my country...
Probably feathers are not used as a nesting materials.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Cool! will you keep the babies?? sounds neat! Good luck joy!


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

I Probably will keep the babies, unless they build a nest outside the loft/my room. They have shown signs of wanting to build a nest, except it is when they are free-flying. I still don't have the loft finished. It should be finished by next spring, but I have no idea


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

straw is what i use


----------

